# Massey 1734E HST stuck in gear.



## Unclem (Nov 6, 2019)

Shut engine off while in slow gear. Now cannot shift back to Neutral or even to snail gear. Tried rocking clutch pedal to find release but runs into a hard block half way between slow and snail gears. This is a 2017 model.


----------

